# Johnny Stewart PC-1



## predator_hunter (Feb 7, 2010)

I just bought johnny Stewart's PC-1 and the PC-7.They both came with a little rod.The end of it is shaped like a half moon.Does anyone know what its for?


----------



## predator_hunter (Feb 7, 2010)

I should of said pitch control-1 and pitch control-7 hand calls.The rods are 3 and a half maybe 4 inches long.


----------



## yotefixer (Feb 28, 2010)

sounds like its a closed reed call and the 1/2 round tool is for removing and installing the reed


----------



## RELucero (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes I have both those calls and they are for removing reeds......do not mess with them unless neccasary.or jus check if tight.... I never had any issues until i did remove one then I lost it out of call....messed with other and changed sound....go figure quick lesson don't fix if it aint broke...
Great customer service and they replaced reeds for me !!! Thumbs up Johhny Stewart/Hunter Specialties

Good luck calling


----------



## predator_hunter (Feb 7, 2010)

I almost figured that's what it was for.I did't mess with because I was worried about messin the reeds up.Thanks for the info.


----------

